# News:  Teen with sword flushes escaped prisoner out



## Ceicei (Jan 31, 2004)

Saturday, January 31, 2004

Teen with sword flushes escaped prisoner out 

      SULLIVAN, Mo. (AP)  Joshua Cary heard a noise in the basement, grabbed a sword from his big brother's collection and went downstairs to investigate.

(rest of the story)

http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,590039947,00.html


----------



## arnisador (Mar 3, 2004)

More on teens with swords...

http://www.wakefieldtoday.co.uk/ViewArticle2.aspx?SectionID=702&ArticleID=747790



> The martial arts-mad Bailey family all hold black belts in wado-ryu karate, with 10-year-old Trevor and Rebecca, 12, passing the tough qualification when they were only eight and 10 respectively.
> [...]
> Young Trevor recently eclipsed his dad and sister by gaining his black belt in iaido, which involves using the katana, or samurai sword.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 3, 2004)

Both of those are pretty cool articles. Not everyday you hear about anybody in America using a full sword against a criminal. Cool. And the Bailey family sounds pretty interesting too. I wish my Family would get into Martial Arts, but none of them want bruises, or to get into shape. I'm the only person out of all the relatives I hear about that takes MA(And I only really have 3-4 family members that I am really close to, the rest I hardly even know, but who I do hear about...) Well, I just have one thing to add: THAT IS SO COOL!!!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 4, 2004)

It _is_ cool that they all do it, though I wonder a bit about the black belts at such early ages.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks for posting the articles. They were an interesting read.

I too wonder about black belt promotions at an early age.


Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				arnisador said:
			
		

> It _is_ cool that they all do it, though I wonder a bit about the black belts at such early ages.


----------



## jkn75 (Mar 4, 2004)

One black belt at 10, maybe.

TWO at 10? Wow. I don't know how difficult it is to get BBs in either of these arts but still, one would think it would take longer than 3 years in Karate at the Junior level (started at 5 and awarded at 8). It doesn't say when he started Iaido so we don't know how long that took.  :idunno:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 4, 2004)

True.

I guess i never put a time limit on a belt. I just wonder if the age is appropriate for rank of black. I got my first black at 13 in TKD and it wasnt easy at that age. So I wonder what they had to do at 10.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				jkn75 said:
			
		

> One black belt at 10, maybe.
> 
> TWO at 10? Wow. I don't know how difficult it is to get BBs in either of these arts but still, one would think it would take longer than 3 years in Karate at the Junior level (started at 5 and awarded at 8). It doesn't say when he started Iaido so we don't know how long that took.  :idunno:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 25, 2004)

Man gets jail term for defending self with samurai sword:

http://news.scotsman.com/latest.cfm?id=2687311


I'd like to hear the reasoning behind that sentence--there must be more to the story.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 26, 2004)

There HAS to be more to it...I think that's not fair unless there was something else they aren't telling us. Let's see: some guys come to your house with guns and intend to rob it...hmmm...Let's call the cops and maybe they will get here to save me in time or maybe they won't. In the mean time, I'll go into unarmed combat with 4 guys with guns. Hmmm...my sword is in the corner right behind me. That could even the odds. Naaaah. I want to make sure no one gets seriously injured. I'd rather be killed in my own house than kill another who plans to kill me. 

HMMMM...Yeah...sure, like I'd really think that. Maybe the guy said something to the cops other than what he should have. " I was in fear of my life. Hey could have killed me with those guns." Yeah... But then again, the guys who got killed wasn't at the scene of the crime when he died. So, I guess they had credit to arrest the guys. If I stab someone intentionally to hurt them, I'm planning on killing them, not warning them.  Especially in my own house. The law around here with the state is if you kill someone in your own house who is attacking you, you are fine. If you kill them out on your lawn or chase them down, even them falling out the door, you get arrested.


----------



## Taimishu (Mar 26, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> More on teens with swords...
> 
> http://www.wakefieldtoday.co.uk/ViewArticle2.aspx?SectionID=702&ArticleID=747790


Black belt in Iaido ????????????


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2004)

Yes, you study traditional iaido and also do the standard iaido forms for watever org. you support. You get dan ranking in the generic iaido (ZNKR, say) and presumably menkyo in the traditional iaido system you "really" study.


----------



## Cobra (Apr 22, 2004)

That is really cool to hear about people defending themselves with swords instead of dumb boring guns.

The story about the guy who was put in jail is totally unfair! He was defending himself. Those guys could of shot him. 

There was once a case where a boy was by his neighbor when he came to get a ball. The man said at court "I was defending myself!" and he got out with no jail sentance at all. That bastard should of been put in jail, not the guy who defended himself against four armed men with a samorai sword.


----------



## AaronLucia (Aug 28, 2004)

Where a boy did what?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2005)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/04/04/fingerprint_merc_chop/



> A Malaysian businessman has lost a finger to car thieves impatient to get around his Mercedes' fingerprint security system. Accountant K Kumaran, the BBC reports, had at first been forced to start the S-class Merc, but when the carjackers wanted to start it again without having him along, they chopped off the end of his index finger with a machete.



Do a search on 'machete' at www.bbc.co.uk to see how many such attacks there are these days. It's scary!


----------

